# Brasilia - Brazil's Capital [67 PICS]



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Brasília is unique ! an experience in urbanism and modern architecture ( modern in the 60´s ! ) ! the way they thought ,at that time, future cities would be !


----------



## Juancho D (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you. The pics are really amazing. I lately realised that JK meant Juscelino Kubitschek (I think it's written this way) not John Kennedy :bash:. I was really wondering why brazilians had monuments of Kennedy, but I remembered that the president who founded Brasilia was Kubitschek. I know some things about brazilian history (I really love that country). Greetings brazilian friends!!


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for your coments!


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pics. Some buildings are realy beautiful, but i think that it's a bad place to live.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, check this thread, its much better: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392582

More and bigger pictures, all taken by me too!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice city


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW! BRASILIA IS VERY NICE!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

somelc said:


> WOW! BRASILIA IS VERY NICE!


Bah, cara, PÁRA de reviver TANTO thread velho!!!

Será que tu não te toca que isso é prejudicial pro bom andamento do fórum! Enquanto threads velhos e já bem comentados voltam pra primeira página, outros que recém foram feitos acabam indo pra segunda, e o pior, até esquecidos! Tudo bem reviver um ou outro, mas tu já fez isso DIVERSAS vezes e SEMPRE com comentários insignificantes, que não acrescentam NADA!

QUE CHATICE!!!


----------

